

Jihadist US teen faces prison for blog, tweets about encryption and Bitcoin - pwnna
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/jihadist-us-teen-faces-prison-for-blog-tweets-about-encryption-and-bitcoin/

======
bediger4000
I don't quite understand how this is anything other than prosecuting someone
for speech. Blogging and tweeting are "material support" for terrorism? That
sounds a lot like artificially designating "Quakers" as "Official Boogeymen of
the Century" and then prosecuting people for tweeting or blogging about
oatmeal or something.

What a farce. Are the US Federal Courts so empty that they can waste time on
crapola like this?

